# To do in Las Vegas, NV?



## rrdude (Aug 4, 2013)

I'll be flying to Vegas tonite for four days, but have a really light schedule, any advice on interesting rail-related things to do/see while in or near Sin City?

(I already have a pass for the Monorail, as I will be "hotel-hoping" from Hilton-to-Hilton, to earn more points for multiple "stays".)


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 4, 2013)

Visit GG-1.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 4, 2013)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Visit GG-1.


That's assuming Eric would consent to even knowing me, in public, highly doubtful outside of AU.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 4, 2013)

rrdude said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > Visit GG-1.
> ...


Aloha

What time? There is the Rail Museum in Boulder City. Weekends only. PM me


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 4, 2013)

rrdude said:


> (I already have a pass for the Monorail, as I will be "hotel-hoping" from Hilton-to-Hilton, to earn more points for multiple "stays".)


Aloha

I hope he is not in for a surprise. As best as I can remember, the only Hilton properties on the monorail route are no longer Hilton. The Flamingo is a Harra's, the Las Vegas Hilton is now just LVH.


----------



## railiner (Aug 4, 2013)

Not much to see, but you can check out the former Amtrak station in the back of the Union Plaza Hotel.......


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 4, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > (I already have a pass for the Monorail, as I will be "hotel-hoping" from Hilton-to-Hilton, to earn more points for multiple "stays".)
> ...


If Jerry has a car, there are/were 2 Embassy Suites (part of HHonors) both on Paridise. That way he could get 500 twice!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 4, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > (I already have a pass for the Monorail, as I will be "hotel-hoping" from Hilton-to-Hilton, to earn more points for multiple "stays".)
> ...


Elvis must be rolling in his Grave! :giggle: (Of course in a Pinch there is always Chez Eric!  )


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 4, 2013)

jimhudson said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


But I am not on the Monorail Route. I am about 3-4 Miles from the Sahara Station.

Aloha


----------



## rrdude (Aug 5, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > (I already have a pass for the Monorail, as I will be "hotel-hoping" from Hilton-to-Hilton, to earn more points for multiple "stays".)
> ...


Tropicanna (X frm MGM Grand) is partnered with HH, as is Hilton Grand Vacations, (next to Famingo) and the Hilton Grand Vacation Suites. (Next to convention center). So I'm golden


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 5, 2013)

rrdude said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > rrdude said:
> ...


Very Kool, Did not know Tropicana was a partner, it is a really good hotel. I have seen several Hilton Grand Vacations Hotels around town just did not know any were near the monorail.

Aloha


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 5, 2013)

"Sahara Station"? Figured you old find a station! :giggle:

Just wondering: I know it's on Sahara, but is it now called Sahara Station? I (and my former friend, and now pernament resident, OJ) always knew it just as "The Station".

Then there's always "Main Street Station" downtown, or did that get renamed or closed?


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 5, 2013)

the_traveler said:


> "Sahara Station"? Figured you old find a station! :giggle:
> Just wondering: I know it's on Sahara, but is it now called Sahara Station? I (and my former friend, and now pernament resident, OJ) always knew it just as "The Station".
> 
> Then there's always "Main Street Station" downtown, or did that get renamed or closed?


Main Street Station (the hotel) is still open and has s good buffet. The monorail station at Sahara is named Sahara Station, and is behind what was the Sahara Station (currently closed and being remodeled) If it had a nickname I never heard it. Like the former Las Vegas Hilton (now going by LVH) the Sahara will be renamed with initials (I forget which) OJ is an arrogant fool.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 5, 2013)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > "Sahara Station"? Figured you old find a station! :giggle: Just wondering: I know it's on Sahara, but is it now called Sahara Station? I (and my former friend, and now pernament resident, OJ) always knew it just as "The Station".
> ...


OK Eric, you lost me on the "OJ is an arrogant fool." Was that a ref i shud know, or did u type in wrong window?

Took monorail to scout out stops for my hotel hopping today, then bus to te REAL downtown Vegas. If you HAVENT been, DO IT, it's like a time warp! Golden Nugget, Binions, way "retro cool" except not retro, but "realtro" (did i just make up a new word?)

Got to In-N-Out Burger at 9:00AM, (noon EST) but they wudn't open early for me 

And sadly, I must admit, I am not a true railfan, as I wud not go to the Plaza Hotel, just to see an old Amtrak stop".


----------



## railiner (Aug 6, 2013)

rrdude said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


As for the Plaza Hotel....only reason I would go there, for a bit of nostalgia, of the many times I rode the Desert Wind in and out of there......


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 6, 2013)

rrdude said:


> And sadly, I must admit, I am not a true railfan, as I wud not go to the Plaza Hotel, just to see an old Amtrak stop".


IMHO it only bursts a few of your 'foam bubbles' as you're really not missing much.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 6, 2013)

Glad to hear that "Glitter Gulch" in Downtown is still alive and kicking!(first time I went I rode a Dog into the Station by the Plaza, rode a Train out when I "Won" $25 playing Blackjack!  )Not everyone can be a High Roller and hang on the Strip! Nickel Slot Players and the 99 cent Shrimp Cocktail/$7 Buffet Crowd need a place to go in Vegas too! 

Eric is talking about Nevada's Stupidest VIP Criminal, OJ, who resides in one of the Nevada Hostels known as Prisons! (As was said in the Ocean's 11 Remake, "In Vegas, someone always is watching!")


----------



## railiner (Aug 6, 2013)

The Desert Wind probably held the record for the most 'missed' passengers.....those that were travelling thru, but against crew advice, during the station stop would succumb to the siren call of the 'one-armed-bandits' meaning to just try their luck for a few pulls, but were drawn in and lost all track of time.....

It was all too easy on the Desert Wind, as the casino was connected to the station and hotel, and IIRC, there were even a few machines in the station waiting room.

Perhaps it happens in Reno on the Zephyr, but I think you have to venture a bit further from the train, so who knows?


----------



## trainman74 (Aug 7, 2013)

railiner said:


> Perhaps it happens in Reno on the Zephyr, but I think you have to venture a bit further from the train, so who knows?


Every time I've been on the Zephyr, they've made strongly-worded announcements approaching Reno about not trying to make it upstairs and across the street to the casino during the station stop -- enough to make me think it _does_ happen, at least occasionally.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 7, 2013)

I was not referring to the Sahara Hotel, which is (of course) on Sahara Avenue and does have a monorail station there. (Personally I think it should have been torn down years ago.) I was referring to the Station Casino, also on Sahara but on the other side of I-15. OJ says he knows it well! (The Sahara is so old I didn't even think of it. I haven't been to LV in 10 years, and it was old and run down then!)

Could the initial be "W"? There is a chain called that.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 7, 2013)

rrdude said:


> And sadly, I must admit, I am not a true railfan, as I wud not go to the Plaza Hotel, just to see an old Amtrak stop".


That's okay. Most AUers aren't really railfans either; just traveling types who take trains. An Amtrak passenger (even a frequent one) does not a railfan make.


----------



## railiner (Aug 8, 2013)

trainman74 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps it happens in Reno on the Zephyr, but I think you have to venture a bit further from the train, so who knows?
> ...


Yeah.....that's what I suspected. On the DW, it happened virtually every trip. Not too big a deal if you were headed to LA, just catch a freqent Greyhound from the adjacent terminal for the five hour ride. If you were headed East, you were S.O.L...... :huh:


----------



## DET63 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Eric is talking about Nevada's Stupidest VIP Criminal, OJ, who resides in one of the Nevada Hostels known as Prisons! (As was said in the Ocean's 11 Remake, "In Vegas, someone always is watching!")


O.J. Simpson is a guest of the Gray Bar Hotel.


----------

